# The German Oil Industry WW2 - Analysis Report



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2008)

No doubt these documents were used by all sorts of planners in the AAF and RAF.

Its an incredible amount of information. You could write a thesis on the oil campaign just from this document alone!

The last few files have target maps and diagrams. Just what the bomber crews would have seen during briefings.

Heres Parts 1 through 5


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Parts 6 - 10


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow! That's frikkin awesome!!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2008)

Hells teeth! That's a lot of info!!


----------



## delcyros (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice find, Sys, thanks a lot.


----------



## Kiwikid (Jan 22, 2009)

Even though Domestic oil production including synthetic production doubled during WW2, the loss of oil fields in Hungary and Romania deprived Germany of 75% of previous production.

One of the biggest mysteries is why when Germany had only one Tetra Ethyl lead plant which was vital for producing high octane aircraft fuel, did the Allies not take this out in early 1944 ? 

This single act alone would have ended the war and saved millions of lives.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2009)

Dont know about that Kiwikid, but Butch Harris, instead of flattening whole cities and wholeheartidly supporting the Petrolium Bombing Campaign, could have ended the War earlier...

Great document syscom, hellova find..


----------

